# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Найдено в Инете.

## Night



----------


## Night

Так,ничего особенного,очерк на тему су.Показывали по тв,так что все норм.Правда весит 70 метров,у кого есть возможность можно посмотреть.

http://ifolder.ru/210695

----------


## Rajtaro

> Так,ничего особенного,очерк на тему су.Показывали по тв,так что все норм.Правда весит 70 метров,у кого есть возможность можно посмотреть.
> 
> http://ifolder.ru/210695


 куда-то слила, а куда не знаю((((((( не могу найти. А картинка оч красивая

----------


## I-330

Ой   :Smile:   эта картинка обо мне   :Smile:

----------


## УбейсяВеником

о-да.... круто...

----------


## Night

Как представил себе такое )

----------


## groma

> Файл устарел !!!


 =((( перезалейте кто может

----------


## Night

> Файл устарел !!!
> 			
> 		
> 
>  =((( перезалейте кто может


 Раз устарел,значит никто не скачивал,и это никому не нужно.
http://ifolder.ru/465385

----------


## grey

Если долго смотреть, то реально ощущаешь, как будьто там находишься!

----------


## Night

Знакомый прислал.
http://voffka.com/archives/zaiiikkaa.jpg

----------


## УбейсяВеником

гы))) прикольно))) особ дом-3!!! улыбательно!!! :twisted: а на первую ссылу к сожалению попасть не удается :Frown:

----------


## Night

УбейсяВеником
Какая именно?Если про передачу,так прочти ниже.


А мы говорим проблемы...

----------


## УбейсяВеником

я кста оч давно разговаривала в асе с одним америкосом, он сказал мне одну гениальную вещь:"У тебя есть всё, так зачем умирать???" потом я начала задумываться о мировых проблемах, как мне впрочем и посоветовал, на некоторое время мне даж стало лучше, но ненадолго  :Frown:   :cry:

----------


## videokid



----------


## Night

"Самоубийство не выход. Значит выхода не существует..."

Но зачастую люди про самоубийство такой бред на форумах несут, хоть вешайся .
@ http://www.tyuport.ru/forum/topic/717/all @

----------


## daddy's girl

вызов всем верующим и не очень...
пс я не имею к ЭТОМУ никакое отношения, но реакция ДаркДайри на сей креатив была колоссальной. Интересно, что скажете ВЫ.

----------


## grey

> вызов всем верующим и не очень...
> пс я не имею к ЭТОМУ никакое отношения, но реакция ДаркДайри на сей креатив была колоссальной. Интересно, что скажете ВЫ.


 имхо, рисовал какой-то педофил, причём полностью помешанный

----------


## Crash

> имхо, рисовал какой-то педофил, причём полностью помешанный


 Поддерживаю :evil:

----------


## Blackwinged

Бог этого времени
Бесплотный и мрачный
Ничтожная жизнь,
Где мелочные страсти решают все.
Небеса выглядят
Подобно мертвой пустоши,
Где под палящим жаром
Мертвый вереск колышется на ветру.
И эта мрачная картина
Сметает ничтожную защиту, кокон человеческой души
И заставляет бежать прочь,
Чтобы спастись до тех пор, пока
... смерть не заберет в эту пустошь.

----------


## daddy's girl

*Blackwinged*

к чему ты это?

----------


## Blackwinged

*2daddy's girl:*
Ты про то состишие, или перевернутое распятие?
Кстати, если кто-то вдруг поймет, к чему я, прошу в темку отписать, или хотя бы в приват.

----------


## touch of rain...

*2Blackwinged*
будет время - напишу.

----------


## touch of rain...

есть некоторые догадки

----------


## daddy's girl

*100 способов самоубийства.*
крео с mysuicide

http://skit.kiev.ua/viewtopic.php?t=44

----------


## Crash

> *100 способов самоубийства.*
> крео с mysuicide
> 
> http://skit.kiev.ua/viewtopic.php?t=44


 Уже где его только не было... Вообще-то, изначально он даже не с МС, а с ASH.

----------


## Blackwinged

Жизнь прекрасна. (Из серии "не для слабонервных")

----------


## falling_angel

> *100 способов самоубийства.*
> крео с mysuicide
> 
> http://skit.kiev.ua/viewtopic.php?t=44


 и чё это все правда? ну в смысле работает так как оно написано?

----------


## Blackwinged

*falling_angel*, не стоит принимать это излишне серьезно.

----------


## falling_angel

> *falling_angel*, не стоит принимать это излишне серьезно.


 а по моему всё достаточно правдоподобно звучит...
в общем в избранное уже занесла...

----------


## Blackwinged

> а по моему всё достаточно правдоподобно звучит...
> в общем в избранное уже занесла...


 Есть действенные способы, но на серьезный "мануал" суицидента не тянет, нет-с. Некоторые способы просто смехотворны.
Я и сам неоднократно его перечитывал.

----------


## falling_angel

> Есть действенные способы, но на серьезный "мануал" суицидента не тянет, нет-с. Некоторые способы просто смехотворны.Я и сам неоднократно его перечитывал.


 некоторые..да, конечно - бред... но те у кого, хоть немного мозга есть, я думаю разберутся что к чему :Smile:

----------


## Blackwinged

Норвегия
Плоская площадка Prekestolen находится над водами Lysefjord на высоте около 600 метров и не имеет никакого ограждения. В феврале 2000 года там покончили с собой норвежец и австрийка - они познакомились в Интернете и договорились о месте и времени самоубийства.

***

Трое подростков совершили суицид на самом высоком в мире железнодорожном мосту.

Проблема психического здоровья подрастающего поколения, похоже, становиться одной из основных забот немецких медиков. Лишним тому подтверждением стала трагедия на самом большом в мире железнодорожном мосту, расположенном в восточной части Германии.

Здесь, трое подростков совершили самоубийство, спрыгнув с моста высотой 78 метров, соединяющего города Райхенбах и Плауэн, сообщает MIGnews. Как стало известно полиции, суицид тинэйджеры запланировали заранее, и место - мост, построенный над глубоким ущельем - выбрано было не случайно.

Общественность Германии потрясена случившимся - самоубийцам было всего 14, 17 и 18 лет. Через некоторое время власти решились обнародовать текст предсмертной записки, найденной в кармане одного из мальчиков: "Мы ожидали лучшей жизни. Поэтому решили покончить с этой". Видимо, из-за такого мрачного текста полиция объявила погибших сатанистами. 

***

Последний прыжок с "моста любви"...

Киев, Петровская аллея

Этот парковый мост киевляне называют "мостом любви". И так уж сложились обстоятельства, что именно здесь и случилась трагедия... Со слов водителя, который проезжал под мостом, сверху на асфальт упал человек. Мужчина сообщил об инциденте на ближайшем посту ГАИ, а милиционеры сразу же позвонили врачам. Вот только помочь молодой девушке уже не мог никто. Травмы от падения с такой большой высоты на асфальт оказались смертельными...

К моменту съемки выяснить достоверно возраст и имя несчастной девушки не удалось. Остались невыясненными и причины, которые заставили её прыгнуть вниз. Седая пелена тумана скрыла место трагедии от людских глаз, и отыскать хотя бы одного непосредственного свидетеля не удалось...

----------


## Rajtaro

[quote="Blackwinged"]
Последний прыжок с "моста любви"...

Киев, Петровская аллея

Этот парковый мост киевляне называют "мостом любви". [quote]
не знаю как насчет "моста любви", но мне рассказывала моя бабка,что этот мост пользовался плохой репутацией и назывался "чертов мост"....и что попытки су с него не так уж и редки были.

----------


## h4te

http://www.kleoclub.org/files/suicide.htm

----------


## Blackwinged

Tools of Death.ru - энциклопедия орудий смерти. "Сайт затрагивает тему смерти, и все что с ней связано. Рассматривается все то, что нас убивает.
На сайте рассматриваются такие темы как: огнестрельное оружие, холодное оружие, взрывчатые вещества, отравляющие вещества, наркотические вещества, животные-убийцы, вирусные заболевания, психические заболевания, самоубийство, орудия и способы пыток, всякая нечисть. Каждый из разделов содержит подробное описание рассмотренных орудий смерти."
Думаю, многим будет интересно.

----------


## daddy's girl

мои взаимоотношения с интернетом... улыбнитесь!

----------


## PutnikSmerti

статейки...

Суицид в молодежной среде как феномен субкультуры, или темная мода
http://hpsy.ru/public/x2255.htm

«Эгоизм» самоубийц, или размышления о психалгии на два голоса
http://hpsy.ru/public/x2257.htm

Ясперс о самоубийстве
http://hpsy.ru/public/x048.htm

Позитивные аспекты переживания бессмысленности среди молодых людей
http://hpsy.ru/public/x2270.htm

*цитаты на все случаи жизни и смерти!, -- http://cpsy.ru/ ))*

пс...«Я сам своя свобода» /Ж.-П. Сартр/ -- кул)))

----------


## PutnikSmerti

http://love-home.org.ua/suicide/

Суицид - общие теории и предотвращение
http://www.rusmedserv.com/psychsex/suicide.shtml

*    Каждое общество в известный
    исторический момент имеет
    определенную склонность к
    самоубийству.

    Э.Дюркгейм
http://www.tanatos.ru/index.php?nav=content&id=232*

Конончук О психологическом смысле суицидов
http://www.psyinst.ru/library.php?part=article&id=618

----------


## Aero

Вот кое-что интересное...
Рисунок мёртвой девочки...Смотрите внимательно..
http://kotkot.4bb.ru/click.php?http:...cide-girl.html

Если честно,немного жутковато...Правда не знаю как скачать...

----------


## BlackBlood

> Вот кое-что интересное...
> Рисунок мёртвой девочки...Смотрите внимательно..
> http://kotkot.4bb.ru/click.php?http:...cide-girl.html
> 
> Если честно,немного жутковато...Правда не знаю как скачать...


 
Хрень 0 балов....

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

> Хрень 0 балов....


 поддерживаю... бредятина

----------


## Amnesia

> Вот кое-что интересное...
> Рисунок мёртвой девочки...Смотрите внимательно..
> http://kotkot.4bb.ru/click.php?http:...cide-girl.html
> 
> Если честно,немного жутковато...Правда не знаю как скачать...


 дерьмицо какое-то

----------

